# New York City II



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *aquablue is a troll and i cant believe this thread got resurrected*


Hey, man, I wanted to comment on the "NY is the most beautiful city" comment by albarc.. How is that being a troll, huh? Why don't you contribute something useful instead of name calling.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

QUOTE=UrbanSophist;11940895]Maybe not the most beautiful, but definitely one of the most enticing![/QUOTE]

Architecture and/or geography makes cities beautiful, and NYC has the most magnificent architecture of any city in America. No US city other than Boston and Philly has architecture from the 1600's, and no city in the US (incl. Boston and Philly) has even a fraction of the magnificent structures from the 1800s and early 1900s that NY does.

Also, while some other US cities besides NY have great monuments, statues and fountains, none, including DC, have as many great ones as NY does.

There are thousands of magnificent buildings like these all over Manhattan and Brooklyn:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Great architecture, yes, but so do many cities around the world. I just said it wasn't the most beautiful city as there are other equally or more beautiful cities in this world of ours.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

aquablue said:


> Hey, man, I wanted to comment on the "NY is the most beautiful city" comment by albarc.. How is that being a troll, huh? Why don't you contribute something useful instead of name calling.


It's not name calling. It's just a term we use here for people like you and you do happen to fit the category. On a sidenote- The picture you are reffering to is along 10th and currently this is not traditionally part of the the midtown cbd so no talls.BTW by bare walls what are you reffering to? As far as I see it there seems to be a couple wandering around what appears to be pretty well kept sidewalks. While the pavement may not "look pretty enough" for Aqua there really isn't much wrong with it.
I see a sidewalk cafe, paper dispensers, and the historical elevated Highline in the back.. you're really putting too much effort into making ny look bad. While it does to you, you stand alone on this thread and therefore it's probably best to just stop coming in here to defend your shitty opinion. People like joaquin will justifiably be calling you a troll for this and you will most likely respond in your defense and this is totally how I see this playing out. We get your point.. Ny is ugly, you can't stand our street clutter.. and should just probably stay the hell away from it all. We don't want you anyway because there are 40-44 million others who will take your place. Have a good day sir, enjoy struggling to get that workers permit for Hong Kong. Great pics Llyod shows just how much variation ny lacks. ( sarcasm)


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

aquablue said:


> Great architecture, yes, but so do many cities around the world. I just said it wasn't the most beautiful city as there are other equally or more beautiful cities in this world of ours.


Oh what happened to no variety? What happened to ugly browns, greys, and reds. Dude stop trying to challenge someone else's opinion over and over. Of course there are other cities that are equally and ultimately more beautiful but that is mine and your opinion. Bashing someone and a thread constantly over a mistaken fact I can honor but trashing ab's opinion and challenging it with your own over and over is just a douche bag thing to do. Quit the douche-baggery.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> Nice post, you made a good point, however, the US is neither the world´s wealthiest nation nor is NYC the most powerful city.


A subjective post followed by a subjective response. How productive, you guys!

Edit:

This is all so stupid. Aquablue goes ape-shit over some post made 2 years ago, and then everyone else decides to hop on the tard-wagon along with him. Tsk tsk.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

aquablue said:


> Great architecture, yes, but so do many cities around the world. I just said it wasn't the most beautiful city as there are other equally or more beautiful cities in this world of ours.


I said that it's the most beautiful city in the US. To me, Paris is the most beautiful major city in the world by far. 

Nonetheless, many in the US say that SF is the most beautiful city. Its geography is stunning, but its buildings pale in comparison to NY's. Also, SF, Chicago and other major US cities outside of the Northeast are new cities. New York had been around for hundreds of years before Chicago, SF and most other US cities were even founded. While NY is new compared to Paris, it has still been around for 400 years, and its multitude of great, old buildings and monuments, which are a product of its age and prominence, make it the most beautiful US city in my opinion. 

In addition to the buildings, DC is the only US city that has nearly as many great old monuments and fountains. Boston, Philly, Chicago have some awesome ones, but NY is in a league of its own among US cities in this regard, and that adds to its unrivalled beauty among US cities in my opinion.

Here are a tiny fraction of the great moments and fountains:


































































Of course, let's not forget the greatest on NY's monuments which is courtesy of our friends in France:









In addition to the monuments, the old streets of NY are like no other city's in the US


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

LLoydGeorge said:


> Architecture and/or geography makes cities beautiful


This, as an aesthetic claim, should be refined.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Great architecture, yes, but so do many cities around the world. I just said it wasn't the most beautiful city as there are other equally or more beautiful cities in this world of ours.



I think that aquablue is blind if he still says that NYC is not one of the most beautiful cities in the world. It may not the most beautiful, cause I agree Paris has alot more beauty. In NYC there is alot of ugly but there is alot of beauty aswell. Actually the amount of beauty is greater than other small cities since this is a very big city. More variarity in styles and ofcourse more of the same styles. Also let me point out the NYC is a city full of different neighborhoods. In Paris the neighborhoods tend to look the same with little difference full of these whitish buildings. I bet is easier to get lost there. Well NYC is all about red and that is ok. Maybe you don't like brownstones. But I do and so do many new yorkers aswell. Actually the french that move to NYC prefers to live in the brownstones in Brooklyn. They do seem to like to live where the sun shines better I guess. The city is not just about sksycrapers canyons theat you seem to hate neither. These neighborhoods are low scale and there is plenty of sunlight when you are walking around. 

Look at Harlem if you want.... The streets are wider and it is full of buildings that are six stories or less... Not the big dark canyons of buildings you seem to hate so much in midtown or downtown...

(P.S. sorry about posting my pics here... but I want aquablue to see some of them in case he doesn't go into the links below)













































































































































































More photos go here...

NYC: Harlem, Manhattan (Part 1 - 60 photos!)

NYC: Harlem, Manhattan (Part 2 - 55 photos!)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some areas of New york are very beautifull, but there are a 1000 prettier cities in Europe, but only a few that are as excitng and dynamic as New York - those are New Yorks strengths, not consistent beauty and monuments.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

To Nygirl, and whoever else: Your anger shows me how you can not accept that NY has certain flaws and it appears that you will tolerate absolutley no critisism whatsoever. Instead of listening, thinking about rational ways to improve its problems, you lash out in its defense like a tantrum-throwing 5 year old by using that predictable word "troll" as your scapegoat -- how boring. I commented on the original thread to assess what I saw in NYC, from my viewpoint. I like to speak my mind, I don't like jumping on a bandwagon.

You live in NY, but you act as if the city defines you. Wake up! Its not you, its just a city, other people and concrete. If you all feel NYC is that perfect that nobody can say anything bad about it here, I feel extremely sorry for you all. You are all allowing yourself to be defined by the city you live in, which is not a healthy state to be in. Perhaps you need to reassess what is really important in life. 

To Krull: Beauty is subjective; why should I be blind if I don't think NY is one of the most beautiful?? Why, explain to me this.. I have seen cities 200 times more beautiful even though they may be smaller and less vibrant.. you can't argue with people's subjective feelings, sorry.:cheers: And no, I respect your opinion that NY is beautiful, but let me ask you one thing, why do I have to think that?...why can't I come on a forum and state my opinions without being lambasted just because I disagree. Where is the mature discussion without the insult throwing, eh?


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

:lol: You are a funny one! I never said NY was ugly, you are putting words into my mouth  I like the city, as I stated several times before -- as I said, its just not "beautiful" IMO as a whole...yes, in parts, but not as a whole.  But beauty is in the eye of the beholder as you know.

I fit that category? Why, because I bring up something that NYers don't want to hear -- I comment that NY is great city but IMO not the most beautiful, and I'm a troll??? Now, is that right, or are you just being a little bit irrational here?hno: I think the latter. I'm not commenting anymore on this thread. From the hostile reception recieved, I feel its pointles to go on, as I realise no serious discussion about NY's problems or improvments could ever take place here. I'm sure you'll all be delighted not to have to think about them anyway.



nygirl said:


> It's not name calling. It's just a term we use here for people like you and you do happen to fit the category. On a sidenote- The picture you are reffering to is along 10th and currently this is not traditionally part of the the midtown cbd so no talls.BTW by bare walls what are you reffering to? As far as I see it there seems to be a couple wandering around what appears to be pretty well kept sidewalks. While the pavement may not "look pretty enough" for Aqua there really isn't much wrong with it.
> I see a sidewalk cafe, paper dispensers, and the historical elevated Highline in the back.. you're really putting too much effort into making ny look bad. While it does to you, you stand alone on this thread and therefore it's probably best to just stop coming in here to defend your shitty opinion. People like joaquin will justifiably be calling you a troll for this and you will most likely respond in your defense and this is totally how I see this playing out. We get your point.. Ny is ugly, you can't stand our street clutter.. and should just probably stay the hell away from it all. We don't want you anyway because there are 40-44 million others who will take your place. Have a good day sir, enjoy struggling to get that workers permit for Hong Kong. Great pics Llyod shows just how much variation ny lacks. ( sarcasm)


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey aquablue, well it seems it all started when you attacked Ablarc for saying that he thinks NYC is more beautiful than Paris. So why are you crying that others attack your opinion. :nuts: 



aquablue said:


> why do I have to think that?...why can't I come on a forum and state my opinions without being lambasted just because I disagree.


Exactly why attack Ablarc's opinion? Just beacuse he sees NYC more beautiful than Paris. Please! :|


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Nevermind that troll aquablue. It's just the same BS coming out of him as always. Same with those trolls SuomiPoika and LloydGeorge. They do a good job of educating us of what "grand architecture" is. All three of them have ruined numerous threads in the past with their BS "it's not architecturally beautiful," "it doesn't have any beautiful buildings," etc. Anyways, NYC is fantastic though!


----------



## ablarc (Dec 12, 2003)

The PhantoM said:


> LOL i was going to ask the same question. Looks like a cosy neigbourhood. I love it!


Willow Place, Brooklyn Heights



nygirl said:


> I don't think ablarc likes nyc. I think he loves it and it's pretty damn cool that he loves his city enough to take some great snaps to show us here.


I do love New York, and I wish I lived there, but I actually hail from the Sunbelt.




nygirl said:


> Ab.... nice shots buddy.


Thanks. 



nygirl said:


> Don't take this snobby little ass hat's rant for anything more than a few paragraphs of pure crap.


He was having a bad day.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


> Nevermind that troll aquablue. It's just the same BS coming out of him as always. Same with those trolls SuomiPoika and LloydGeorge. They do a good job of educating us of what "grand architecture" is. All three of them have ruined numerous threads in the past with their BS "it's not architecturally beautiful," "it doesn't have any beautiful buildings," etc. Anyways, NYC is fantastic though!


You're rather rude and antagonistic.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

aquablue said:


> To Krull: Beauty is subjective; why should I be blind if I don't think NY is one of the most beautiful?? Why, explain to me this.. I have seen cities 200 times more beautiful even though they may be smaller and less vibrant.. you can't argue with people's subjective feelings, sorry.:cheers: And no, I respect your opinion that NY is beautiful, but let me ask you one thing, why do I have to think that?...why can't I come on a forum and state my opinions without being lambasted just because I disagree. Where is the mature discussion without the insult throwing, eh?


You certainly don't have to think that NY is the most beautiful city, but beauty cannot be considered totally subjective. That would make the term "beautiful" irrelevant and arbitrary.


----------



## El Huarache for Real (Jan 20, 2007)

NYC is by far the most gorgeous city in the world.

And we all know that Paris is a little bit boring. All the `arrondissements` are very similar.

Just imagine: millions of alliens come to the earth and destroy everything men has created.

But those alliens realize that they want to leave only one city in the world the way that city was before they came in order to build a museum.

So, you are the chief of alliens:

What city would you destroy: NYC or Paris?

I would destroy Paris and leave NYC the way it has always been.
:cheers:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

aquablue said:


> To Nygirl, and whoever else: Your anger shows me how you can not accept that NY has certain flaws and it appears that you will tolerate absolutley no critisism whatsoever. Instead of listening, thinking about rational ways to improve its problems, you lash out in its defense like a tantrum-throwing 5 year old by using that predictable word "troll" as your scapegoat -- how boring. I commented on the original thread to assess what I saw in NYC, from my viewpoint. I like to speak my mind, I don't like jumping on a bandwagon.
> 
> You live in NY, but you act as if the city defines you. Wake up! Its not you, its just a city, other people and concrete. If you all feel NYC is that perfect that nobody can say anything bad about it here, I feel extremely sorry for you all. You are all allowing yourself to be defined by the city you live in, which is not a healthy state to be in. Perhaps you need to reassess what is really important in life.
> 
> ...


To: Aquablue, and nobody else: I am in the least bit angry. My posts are always done in good humor whether they appear to or not. I accept the fact that Ny has tons of flaws and do not regard my city as flawless. I can go on and on about Nimbyism, traffic, spineless politicians, dirty streets, NYPD's bumpy history, wtc delay, neglected nabe's.. and so on. I won't say anything bad about the overall look and feel of the city though because I just don't feel any less about it. You do so why bother with all of us? You obviously don't want to be here to say anything useful or constructive. All you've done is poorly critique and judge. You also trashed the tour which was phenomenal. Criticism or as you like to call it, (critisism) means you acknowledge the good and the bad. You only want to point out bad qualities and back them up with " but ny is a great city". You fluff you're disapproval. What rational ways to improve what problem? What are you suggesting is Ny's problem and how the hell are you pointing out rational ways to improve it? If you feel you haven't go back and re-read your original posts. You may have blurbed a bit but nothing you said was remotely constructive. 
I lash out in it's defense? So what? The predicable word troll is so appropriate and helps me differentiate between one and the other. I just see you for what you are, mate. Predictable or not you be living under the bridge bro.. You say you commented to assess your overall opinion when it was not asked for nor needed. Originally but you originally challenged ablarc's opinion and then went on an ANTI-ny rant in which you fluffed up with little pitches of appeasement like " ny is great", "but ny is still nice" and then went on to badmouth an entirely different forum of new yorkers. You're a scummy and I'm not angry when I tell you that. I call you out on this in a very calm state of mind. You really just wrote 3 paragraphs of pure bullshit when you originally commented on this thread everything else you wrote afterwards is just simply taken as rubbish and more anti sentiments. Unless you've edited them to death. So what I gotta figure out is that a set of photographs is displayed for comment and constructive criticism but you've neither said nothing good ( other than that brief ny's nice crap) nor complimented the photographer on a job well done. Those were quality shots. You used them to spew your nonsense outlook that nobody but you cares to refer to in a thread like this. You don't gotta jump the bandwagon do you really take yourself that seriously? We don't need you to do that at all just skate the fk out. 
I was born, raised and currently live in ny. It does define me. I am lucky enough to live in such a unique region of the country that other than stepping out of the box, I don't need to leave this place. This may sound cocky but we don't gravitate to others, others gravitate to us. If you were born and raised here and still live here than yes new york city really does define you. You've used it's school system, assimilated to your neighbors who are new new yorkers, you require it's transportation system, rely on the local economy. It satisys me. I am forever hers.. ny defined me since day one when I opened my eyes in the motherland that is Brooklyn. It's civic pride +.

I know you also wrote to krull so what I got some more shit to tell you champ.
Beauty is subject? You can't take what krull has to dish to you. Then why should Ab, krull, or I take what you dished out? Since it is subjective and all, and it is. Hmmmm think about that. You're knocking of someone else's subjective opinion is what brought this thread to an unnecessary page 3. That's how you wanna play it? Why the fk can't we argue with your opinion but you can argue with ab's? You're a scummy little .. eww.. yea bite all of us!
Hey Cardiff consistent beauty and monuments of ny compared to Europe.. You're history is older and you have much more to memorialize but Ny has it's fair share... just wanted to add that. Ny's strengths as you put it though, are correct. I do agree with you.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

El Huarache for Real said:


> NYC is by far the most gorgeous city in the world.
> 
> And we all know that Paris is a little bit boring. All the `arrondissements` are very similar.
> 
> ...


I am a New Yorker who regards, NY, Paris and London are the three best cities by far. However, Paris' beauty is overwhelming. It's so amazing that even the pyschotic furor did not want to harm it.


----------

